# Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?



## jochen (16. Jan. 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal ein recht trockenes Thema, passend zu den ach so kalten Wintertagen anfangen.
Es wäre schön wenn auch User nur vom Gefühl einige Antworten schreiben würden, die nicht so mit der Biologie im Teich vertraut sind. 
Wir oder die meißten hier betreiben ja das alles nur als Hobby... 

Der Impuls zu diesen Thema war, als ich in einen anderen Thread gefragt worden bin, wie ich mir einen Nitratabbau (Denitrifikation) im Filter vorstellen könnte.

Ich möchte hier eigene Erfahrungen einbringen, aber auch aus Büchern zitieren.

Also meine Frage lautet,

ist es möglich einen Nitratabbau, durch anaerobe (sauersoffarmen) Bakterien zu erhalten?

zuerst möchte ich aus einen Buch zitieren (Handbuch Aquarienwasser von H.J.Krause), ich denke dieses Buch ist für jeden interessant, der sich ein wenig darüber Gedanken macht, in was für einen Medium die Tiere leben die wir so gerne halten.
Dieses Buch habe ich mir vor einigen Jahren gekauft, rein von berufswegen, ein Interesse an Gartenteich geschweige den Aquarien hatte ich damals nie und nimmer...tja damals wars noch der Lederball, die Zeiten ändern sich. 

aus aktuellen Anlass siehe oben, hab ich es heute mal wieder ausgekramt, und eine interessante Seite zum Thema gefunden.

Zitat;

_Beim Betrieb eines denitrifizerenden Filters ist zu beachten:

- Der Sauerstoffgehalt im Filter muß genügend niedrig sein, sonst kann keine Denitrifikation stattfinden. In der Praxis darf das auslaufende Wasser nicht mehr als 1,0 bis 1,5mg/l...  O2 enthalten!
Das kann durch genügendes Drosseln des Wasserdurchlaufes erreicht werden._....hört sich ja nicht schwer an.

_- Aus 1000mg Nitrat (also zB. 10 Liter Wasser mit 100mg/l Nitrat) entstehen etwa 0,4 Liter Lachgas (N²0)-bzw N² Gas (Stickstoff)_sorry ich weiß nicht wie man die ² an der Tastatur nach unten bekommt...:? 
_Davon wird nur ein Teil mit dem Wasser abtransportiert, der andere Teil kann als Gasblasen den Wasserdurchlauf behindern. Deshalb müssen die Filter von unten nach oben durchströmt werden und einen ungehinderten Abgang der Gasblasen ermöglichen_...machen eigentlich die meißeten Filterbauer im Forum.

_- In den ersten Betriebstagen kann der Nitritgehalt kritisch hoch ansteigen, weil die Kette der Denitrifikationsbakterien noch im Aufbau ist.
Dann muß vorübergehend der Wasserdurchlauf fast auf null gedrosselt werden, um die Nitritproduktion zu begrenzen und den Sauerstoffgehalt im Filter noch weiter zu senken. Nach der Einfahrzeit sinkt der Nitritgehalt wieder auf normale Werte._....

also das Ganze hört sich nach meiner Meinung gar nicht so schwer an, was meint ihr?

Der Autor schreibt dazu noch...

_Die Praxis zeigt:

Durch Denitrifikation kann der Nitratgehalt auf biologische Wege von zB. 80mg/l auf 3-5mg/l reduziert werden! Zugleich wird die Redoxspannung gesenkt und damit ein biologisch günstiges Wuchsklima für die Pflanzen erziehlt._

eine Anmerkung, dies ist alles geschrieben von einem Autor den ich sehr schätze und keine Werbekampanie eines Chemiefuzzys, der irgentwelche Mittelchen verkaufen will.

Nun zu meiner persönlichen Erfahrung, auf einer biologisch und mechanischen Kläranalge auf der ich teilweise arbeite, wird das noch viel extremer gehandhabt,
hier wird durch einer Redoxmessung der Sauerstoff geregelt, und für einige Zeit sogar auf 0,02mg/ltr gefahren, damit werden vereinfacht ausgedrückt die Denitrizierenden- Bakterien im Belebungsbecken regelrecht zum nitratfressen oder besser umwandeln gezüchtet... 
tja, würde sicher auch im Teich funktionieren, aber darin leben ja Fische, und so ganz ohne Sauerstoff? Ich weiß nicht.
Bis zur Nitratstufe führt der Stoffabbau in der Kläranlage, eigentlich genauso wie in den meißten unserer Gartenteiche.

Ein Spaltsieb, nennt man da Rechen, die Nitrifikation, also die Umwandlung von Nährstoffen (in diesen Falle nicht nur Ausscheidungen von Fischen... )zu Ammonium, Ammoniak, Nitrit zu Nitrat wird mit aeroben Bakterien die natürlich mit großen Gebläsen gefüttert werden genauso wie in unseren Teichfiltern erreicht.

Also was meint ihr dazu, sicher nicht so bunte Bilder wie im Sommer aber es könnte doch durchaus ein Thema sein über das man diskutieren könnte.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hi Jochen,

ich bin zwar nicht so der Bakterienkenner, aber:



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> tja, würde sicher auch im Teich funktionieren, aber darin leben ja Fische, und so ganz ohne Sauerstoff? Ich weiß nicht.
> Bis zur Nitratstufe führt der Stoffabbau in der Kläranlage, eigentlich genauso wie in den meißten unserer Gartenteiche.



Da müsste man doch eigentlich nur das Wasser nach dem Filterauslauf mit Sauerstoff anreichern oder????

Und da gibt's doch eigentlich die einfachste Methode:

Nicht, so wie man es mir sagte das Wasser bei Koi-Teichen ca. 10-15 cm unter der Oberfläche einströmen lassen, sondern einfach über der Wasseroberfläche 

Glücklich die, die keinen Schwerkraft betriebenen Filter haben 


Aber wie entziehe ich dem in den Filter einlaufenden Wasser den Sauerstoff????

Und vor allem ab welcher Kammer, oder kannste das dann gleich im Vortex machen????


----------



## Norbert66 (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo Jochen,
ist zwar ein trockenes aber sehr interessantes Thema. Selbst hab ich mich, auch aus Gründen fehlender Meßmittel, nicht intensiv mit dem Thema auseiandergesetzt.
Meine Ausführungen sind also nur ein eigener Reim den ich mir aus verschiedenen Quellen gemacht habe.
Der Betrieb von Denitrifikationsfiltern "  schon allein bei dem Wort " soll ja nicht ganz ungefährlich sein. Also was Tun ???  Wo findet so ein Prozess in der Natur statt ????  Schon mal im Wattenmeet den Sand umgegraben ??
In ein paar Zentimetern Tiefe ist er schwarz, dort ist der anaerobe Bereich. Durch einen Teichumbau mußte ich bei mir mal fast das gesamte Wasser ablassen, als Teichgrund hab ichteilweise eine ca 10cm Sandschicht .... und was meint Ihr .... genau .... nach ein paar Zentimetern alles schwarz und riecht nach gammel. Der Wasseraustausch findet langsam durch Diffusion statt ( wie in dem beschriebeneb gedrosselten Filter ). Für mich war das die einfachste und sicherste ( weil am natürlichsten ) Möglichkeit einen Denitridinxsdabums-Filter in den Teich zu integriertn.
So mal sehn welche haue ich jetzt vom unserem Klärwerkspezialisten einstecken muß *g*.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Norbert66 (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo Olli,
dein Biofilter entzieht dem wasser so viel Sauerstoff daß in der letzten Kammer sowiso alles verbraucht ist wenn nicht ausreichend belüftet wird.
Die Sauerstoffanreicherung kann man dann bestimmt gut über einen Bachlauf machen, sieht dann sogar noch gut aus.
Nur über Bachläufe gibt's ja auch die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen :-( ... wäre bestimmt auch eine eigene Rubrik wert.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## jochen (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo,

freue mich über eure Antworten, zu diesen nicht gerade erheiternten Thema.

zunächst mal haue kann doch von mir keiner bekommen, weil ich das alles hobbymäßig so wie hoffentlich alle von euch sehe, ich sehe das doch nicht als Religion, ganz im Gegenteil für mich ist das einfach ein schöner Zeitvertreib.
Meinen Beruf halte ich sowieso aus dem Forum heraus weil es sonst keine Entspannung mehr ist, ich habe das nur angeschnitten um zu sagen das ich auf diese Weiße ein wenig Erfahrung habe, um eure Meinung zu hören ob es zur Teichfilterung auf irgenteine Art anzuwenden ist. 
Ansonsten habe ich mich da immer zurückgehalten bei den paar Beiträgen die ich hier geschrieben habe...
Übrigens ist es nicht meine Art sooooo lange Beiträge zu schreiben, und  noch dazu als Themenersteller...

Jetzt mal zu euren Anregungen.  

In der Natur erfolgt der Prozess der Denitrifikation zB. im Grundwasser statt, welches beim Durchsickern des Erdreichs sauerstoffarme Reinigungsprozesse durchfließt. Dieses Wasser wird als Trinkwasserquelle sehr geschätzt, wieder aus eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Die Kunst ist es ja einen Teil aerob, den anderen Teil anaerob zu gestalden, es wird ja wohl keiner eine Sauerstoffsonde im Filter haben welche, die Zufuhr steuert, oder doch?, dann her mit euren Erfahrungen.
Es könnte vielleicht gelingen über einen sepperaten Filter der sehr langsam durchflossen wird, und anschliessend durch einem Bachlauf zum Teich zurück kommt, die Idee von Norbert finde ich gut.
Nur wie lange müsste dann der Bachlauf sein um das Wasser wieder mit Sauerstoff anzureichern?


----------



## jochen (16. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hi Olaf,

Im Vortex kannst du das meiner Meinung nicht, sonst fehlt dir ja anschließend der Sauerstoff für die Bakterien die das Helix; Kaldness (oder wie sich auch immer das Zeugs nennt) besiedeln. 

Auf dem Helix bilden sich ja die Bakterienstämme, welche mit Hilfe von Sauerstoff die von uns gewünschte Nitrifikation (Umwandlung von Ammonium/Ammoniak/Nitrit zu den ungefährlicheren Nitrat) auslösen.


----------



## bonsai (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Moin
wie wäre es mit einer großen Portion Unterwasserpflanzen, die brauchen keien Filterzwischenstufen, Umwandlungsteilprozesse oder ähnliches Gedöhns.
Die nehmen Ammonium auf und bedanken sich dafür mit Sauerstoff - zumindst tagsüber. ;-)

http://www.wodkafilter.de/wodkafilter_bau01.html

Der Titel hört sich grässlich an ist aber gut verständlich aufgebaut, denn ganz so einfach ist das nicht zu realisieren, sonst wären doch schon lange mitsuperduper Werbung etliche Gerätschaften auf dem Markt und einige würden vielleicht auch funktionieren.

Ich für meinen Teil überlege beim Neubau des Teiches die Pflanzzonen mit min. 40cm Substrat auszuplanen. In den Fachbeiträgen ist immer nur von einigen cm die Rede, damit die Pflanzen Halt finden.
Weiß jemand etwas über die Wirkung - vielleicht auch für den Nitratabbau - von stärker dimensionierten Substratschichten??

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich finde das Thema auch total interessant, wenn auch relativ trocken... wollte Dich schon fragen, ob Du nicht mal darüber was schreiben willst.  

Du schreibst davon, dass im Grundwasser eine Denitrifikation abläuft. Oft genug liest man aber auch von Nitrat im Grundwasser... hat man dann nicht "tief genug" gebohrt?
Normal ist ja in Trinkwasserschutzgebieten die Landwirtschaft dazu verpflichtet, sich an bestimmte Auflagen (Menge, Zeitpunkt, Art) bezüglich Dünger und, wenn ich mich ned irre, Pflanzenschutzmittel zu halten.
Direkt an der Gewinnungsstelle wird eigentlich gar nix mehr gemacht.

Aber zurück zum Teich.
Ist das Wasser nach einem Filterdurchlauf wirklich so arm an Sauerstoff? Kann ich mir bei den mehr oder weniger offenen Konstruktionen der Patronenfilter/O..ekisten kaum vorstellen.
Wie lange müßte denn das Wasser in einem sauerstoffarmen Filter verweilen, damit die Bakis ihren Job zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigen?
Hinterher wieder Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bekommen sehe ich nicht soo schwierig an. Gibt ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten wie z.B. Venturidüsen oder Wasserfälle.

Für ein Aquarium geht das alles sicherlich noch halbwegs einzustellen aber am Teich?! Wo die Temperatur und damit auch die Ausgangswerte jeden Tag/Stunde anders sind... :? 
Man müßte dann technisch doch extrem hochrüsten um die Steuerung halbwegs hinzubekommen, oder?


----------



## Annett (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo Norbert,

danke für den Link - guter "Stoff"!!


----------



## Martina und Uwe (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Schönen Guten Abend alle,danke Jochen,super, hast ein wirklich Interresantes Thema gefunden.Bin wirklich erstaunt was für Unterschiedliche Meinungen über diese Proplematik bestehen.Hab von Bakterien auch keine Ahnung,durch die Unterschiedlichen Beiträge zu diesem Thema sind mir aber in bezug auf mein Koi Becken und meine Filteranlage einige Sachen klar geworden.Wir Haben ende Oktober unsere Kois ins Winterquartier umgesetzt anschließend habe ich unseren Teich entleert ,hatte vor 3 Jahren 5 cm Kies von einer Körnung 8 bis 16  mm´eingebracht aber nur um einen Optischen Kontrast zur Schwarzen Teichfolie zu haben und war Erstaunt das sich so gut wie kein schlamm oder irgend andere rückstände im Becken befanden.Habe Die drei Jahre keine Propleme mit Irgendwelchen Wasserwerten gehabt immer Klas klares Wasser Keine Propleme mit der Filteranlage,Im Frühjahr Angefahren im Herbst wenn  die Kois Ins Winterquartier kommen Habe ich die Filter gereinigt.Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das sich im Kies ein Bakterienstamm angesiedelt hat der für die Nitrifikation im Becken sorgt.Meine Filteranlage ist einfach 8000 Liter Pumpe, Regentonne bestückt mit Bürsten fürs Grobe, 8m Bachlauf wo ich nur __ Wasserminze drinn habe und dann Patronenfilter ohne zusätzliche Sauerstoffzufuhr und dann wieder ins Becken.Im Sommer 2006 habe ich sicherhaltshalber auf grund der hohen temperaturen Sauerstoff dem Wasser zugegeben.Au weia so viel wollte ich gar nicht schreiben.Was ich nun eigentlich damit sagen wollte bin ich der Auffassung das mann das proplem eigentlich im Teich oder Becken ansich lösen könnte in dem man den Bakterien einen Bereich schaft wo sie sich in ruhe entwickeln können und ihre
arbeit verrichten,was sich im endeffekt auch auf die gesamte Leistung der Filteranlage positiv auswirken könnte

Gruß Uwe


----------



## jochen (17. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo,

jetzt noch mal bin zu schnell auf die Antworttaste gekommen... 

@ Norbert,

ich möchte noch einmal betonen, das ich in meinen Teich nie und nimmer einen Denifilter bauen werde...warum?

Weil ich jede Menge Bündel Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich habe, eine relativ große Sumpfzone eingesetzt habe, einen Pflanzenfilter habe, und glücklich darüber bin eine Grunwasserquelle neben den Teich zu haben die mir sage und schreibe bis zu500ltr. Wasser in der Stunde spendet, mit einem sehr geringen Nitratwert (immer unter 1,0mg/ltr.) GH 5, KH4, pH 7,1 und Phosphat kaum nachweißbar, mit dem ich sehr kostengünstig Wasserwechsel mache, aber nie mehr als 10%, meißtens fülle ich eh nur den Wasserverlust auf.
Dazu noch ein Spaltsieb für die großen Sachen... , und eine Oa.e Kiste für die Nitrifikation.

Ich habe diesen Threat nur eröffnet um über die Möglichkeit zu diskutieren, ob ein Nitratabbau im Filter möglich ist, wenn ja haben wir dann vielleicht den ein oder anderen geholfen.
Interessant ist das sicherlich für die Koifreunde hier im Forum, speziell für die Innenhälterung.

ich habe es mir angetan, und deinen Link wirklich aufmerksam durchgelesen... 
also diese Seiten sind meiner Meinung nach ... 
die Nitrifikation und die Denitrifikation sind top beschrieben.
Ich finde selbst die nicht so interessierten zu diesen Thema sollten sich wirklich bis zur Seite mit der Wodkaflasche vorkämpfen... 

Sehr gut ist auch die Nitratatmung beschrieben, wir in der Kläranlage sprechen immer vom Nitratknacken... 

Also der Link wäre ja dann wohl, oder ist auch die Lösung unseres Themas,
wenn so ein Filter nicht so große Gefahren in sich versteckt hätte.
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das der Filter funzt, das er vielleicht noch kein Verkaufsrenner ist versuche ich nach meiner Meinung zu beschreiben.

Was ist wenn aus der Nitratatmung die Sulfatatmung wird, man läuft doch sehr schnell in Gefahr irgentwelche Kohlenstoffqellen in den Filter zu bekommen...und dann riechts schnell nach faulen Eiern.

Eine andere Gefahr das genaue Dosieren von Durchströmung und Wodkazugabe.

Eine Redoxsonde würde ich sicherlich trauen, ohne Probleme, solange sie funktioniert.
Wenn bei einer Kläranlage nach längerem Ausfall der Sonde schon ein erheblich veränderter Wasserwert zu spüren ist, wie mag es dann in einem Teich oder noch schlimmer in einen Aquarium ausgehen!?

Naja einen Trost hat man dabei, die Wodkaflasche steht nicht weit...  

Ich sage mal wer sich zutraut so einen Filter zu bauen, und (aber) vor allem zu bedienen, dann wäre das was zumindest für eine Innenhälterung.

Zu deiner Frage wegen der Stärke der Sandschicht.

Wenn es gelingen würde den Sand mit einer geringen Strömung zu durchfliessen könnte es funktionieren, kann ich aber nicht bestätigen. (nur ein Gedanke dazu)
Eine Gefahr läuft dabei noch, nämlich wie oben beschrieben, wenns zur Sulfatatmung kommt.

@ Annett,

Wegen den Grundwasser,
ich denke mal entscheident ist nicht die Tiefe sondern die Schichten die das Wasser durchläuft.
Das Beispiel der Quelle in unseren Grundstück ist doch denke ich ein guter Beweiß dafür das es irgentwie funktionieren muss.
Frage mich aber bitte nicht wieso und warum, das kann ich nicht beantworten.
Ich könnte vielleicht googeln und hier eine Seite reinknallen die ich selber nicht verstehe, aber das ist nicht meine Art.

Zur Frage nach dem Sauerstoffgehalt nach dem Filterdurchlauf, kann ich persönlich schlecht Auskunft geben, ich kann in ja mal messnen, aber ob das was bei meiner Oa.e Kiste bringt?
Wäre schön wenn das mal jemand hier einstellen könnte der einen großen Biologischen-Filter betreibt.
Zur Frage der Durchfussmenge,
ich denke das wäre das kleinere Problem, wenn es H.J.Krause in seinen Buch beschreibt das es in einen Aq. Filter funktioniert wieso sollte es dann nicht in einen mit Sicherheit größeren Teichfilter nicht gelingen.
Wie lange es sein muß kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.

Zu deinen Sclhußsatz muß ich sagen, da hast du wahrscheinlich den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, das geht nur mit einer Redoxsonde die den Nitratabbau steuern müßte, zu diesen Thema habe ich ja oben schon geschrieben.

@ Uwe,

stimmt ein naturnaher Teich ist sein eigener, und bester Filter.

Eins möchte ich noch zum Thema nachlegen, ich bin bestimmt nicht ein Klärwek***perte, und wenn man meine Beiträge hier im Forum liest immer zurückhaltend, und versuche wie die meißten User hier in diesen sehr fachlichen Forum informativ, fragend und nie provozierend zu schreiben.
Und wenns mal nicht so sachlich sondern lustig wird ist es noch schöner.


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo Jochen,

na dann bleibst dabei: Nitratfilter (Wodkafilter) für IH oder Aquarium, wenn man es unbedingt möchte. (Mir persönlich wäre es zuviel Aufwand und die Gefahr der Fischvergiftung zu hoch.)
Für den Teich wirds nur mit viel technischem Schnickschnack dauerhaft laufen... Also sag ich mal: doch lieber einen gut bestückten Pflanzenfilter/Pflanzenzone am/im Teich. 
Die brauchen auch keine täglichen Streicheleinheiten, äh Fütterung mit Wodka. 

Aber interessant ist das Thema allemal - sieht man doch, dass es auch ohne Pflanzen funktionieren kann.


----------



## jochen (21. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also sag ich mal: doch lieber einen gut bestückten Pflanzenfilter/Pflanzenzone am/im Teich.



Kurz dazu,

und dabei, nicht vergessen, immer schön _ausmisten_, sonst funktionierts selbst mit den Nachbarn ähhhhhhh Pflanzenfilter nicht, wenn die "herausgezogenen" Nährstoffe wieder als Kompost im Teich landen.,,


----------



## bimbi (27. März 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo

Ich hatte 2006 einen Eigenbau Säule zum Testen angeschlossen.
Die war mit Siporax gefüllt und würde mit manuel mit Wodka gefüttert.

Das Siporax war schon besiedelt mit Bakies da ich es vom Rheinfilter entnommen habe.

Nach drei Monaten nach defekter Umwälzpumpe des Nitratfilters habe ich alles wieder abgebaut.

Ergebnis war gleich unzureichen.
Mein Vermutung war des mein Zulauf der Eheim Pumpe doch sich immer wieder veränderte.Regelung mit Kugelhähne.

Habe noch eine Dosierpumpe damit werde ich mal im Sommer Versuchen.
Damit gehts genau und die Bringt auch mehr Druck .

Zu den Eckdaten ca.35 Liter Siporax mit 250ml Durchfluss in der Minute.
Wodka würde Manuel zugeführ aber wieviel weis ich momentan nicht mehr.
Müsste ich in den Unterlagen nachschlagen von mir.


----------



## Torsten. Z (27. März 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo,

Lest euch das Thema mal durch denke unter dem Punkt:
*
Warum ein Bodenfilter mehr kann.*

Sollte ihr fündig werden.

Bitte den Bodenfilter nicht mit einen Pflanzenfilter vergleichen, dass ist so als ob man einen Porsche mit einer Ente vergleicht oder einen Koi mit einen __ Goldfisch.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. März 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

hallo
melde mich morgen mal zu diesem thema....
hab da auch was ...

gruß
jürgen


----------



## juergen-b (28. März 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

hy zusammen,

da mich pers. dieses thema sehr interessiert, möchte auch ich mal hier mal meine bisherigen erkentnisse kurz anreißen.

kurz mal zu thorsten:

ganz so groß sehe ich die unterschiede zwischen pflanzenfilter und bodenfilter dann doch nicht - da sie sich im aufbau doch sehr ähneln ....... natürlich nicht zu verwechseln mit einem kleinen separaten teich in dem ein paar pflanzen mehr wachsen.


Grundsätzliches:

in meinen augen wird in den meißten fisch/koiteichen ein grundsätzlicher fehler gemacht ................ nitrifikationsfläche in unmengen - daß ja dem überbesatz an fischen nix passiert und sich kein NITRIT nachweißen lässt.

schließlich hat man ja (fast) immer viel zu viel fische, schließlich sollen sie ja recht schnell groß werden, schließlich donnert man dazu auch unmengen an hochwertigen futtersorten rein. 

ergo

muß man auch jede menge fischausscheidungen und futterzusatzstoffe und verrottungsprodukte fischungefährlich umwandeln.

vergessen wird oft, daß man bei dieser methode auch als endprodukt unmengen NITRAT in den teich pumpt, und die phosphate bei der nitrifikation eh fast unbeachtet durchlaufen.

so was haben wir jetzt - ein wasser was fischungefährlich ist aber sämtlichen unerwünschten begleiterscheinungen tür und tor öffnet.

und genau hier sind wir an dem punkt angelangt wo ich nicht mehr verstehe, warum hier die meißten aufhören ihr wasser aufzubereiten ......... für zig tausende teichtechnik am laufen (ich rede jetzt wohl mehr von hochwertigen koiteichen) aber auf halbem weg aufhören   


so das war mal mein vorwort :beeten


----------



## juergen-b (28. März 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

hy jochen,

zuerst - wodkafilter  klar funktioniert ........ beim 50l aquarium - für mich undiskutabel.

gleiches vermutlich bei der beschriebenen methode des Dr. ...... mit seinem langsamduchlauf des filters und MÖGLICHER DENITRIFIKATION.

sorry - quatsch (meine pers. meinung) 

......... erst baue ich langwierig ein nitrifikationszentrum für meine bakies auf und freue mich wenn genügend vorhanden sind, um meinen anfallenden müll umzusetzen und dann versuche ich sie, nur um möglicherweise einwenig NITRAT abzubauen, an den rand ihres lebens zu führen und dabei ein paar millionen über den jordan zu schicken, indem ich ihre lebensgrundlage auf ein bedenkliches minimum zu reduzieren versuche ......... nö, nicht wirklich oder ???????

ok , ich glaube gelesen zu haben, daß die meißten bakies von nitrifikanten zu denitrifikanten umstellen können - aber bei jedem wechsel bleibt wohkl ein teil der gesamtleistungsfähigkeit der anlage auf der strecke und benötigt einen angemessene zeit sich wieder aufzubauen.

soweit mal zu meinem theoretischen geschwätz, jetzt gehen wir aber aufs wesentliche über - und zwar zur praxis  

für nitifizierende bakies reicht ein  O² gehalt von ca. 3mg/l
für fische sollte ein wert von 4mg/l nicht unterschritten werden
ein wert von 8- 10mg/l ist erstrebenswert und wird mit vernünftiger technik auch lässig erreicht.

grundsätzlich definiert sich ein funktionierender filter mit bakterientätigkeit dadurch daß beim durchlauf O² verbraucht wird - aber nie in diesen mengen die hier angestrebt werden ................. kurz und bündig - es ist schon ein hochwertiges meßgerät vonnöten um diese messungen durchzuführen (ich habe mir ein solches gegönnt) und kann nach meinen erfahrungen sagen - so langsam kann ich wasser gar nicht laufen lassen daß der filter in O² armut gerät   

ausgehend natürlich davon daß ich mit O² reichem wasser reinfahre.

einzig - verschieden studien reden davon, daß bei einem dicken bakterienbelkag im inneren der bakterienhaut denitrifikation stattfinden KANN.

so - jetzt habe ich mit meinen 2 fingern viel mehr geschrieben als ich wollte.

feuer frei 


@ jochen,

welche O² werte meßt ihr denn in den kläranlagen VOR und HINTER den becken ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. März 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

hallo
es wurde hier des öfteren erwähnt daß der sauerstoffgehalt am ende einer filteranlage stark absinkt. ( wenn ich es auf die schnelle richtig verstanden habe )
der gleichen meinung war ich auch, bis ich dann mal wo gelesen habe daß
das gar nicht so stimmt. 
laut messungen ist der sauerstoffgehalt vor und nach einer filteranlage nur wenig geringer. es macht also nicht unbedingt sinn dem filter extra sauerstoff
zuzuführen, solange die werte im teich im grünen bereich liegen.
außerdem brauchen bakterien gar nicht so viel sauerstoff um gut 
zu funktionieren. 
das wollte ich zu diesem thema nur nochmal kurz erwähnen.:smoki

gruß
jürgen
edit: jürgen-b schon wieder schneller:evil 
wenn ich dich mal treffe würg ich dich.


----------



## Annett (28. März 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

N'abend.

Ich hab denn mal ein bissle sortiert und verschoben.
Die abgetrennten Beiträge findet Ihr jetzt hier....


----------



## jochen (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> @ jochen,
> 
> welche O² werte meßt ihr denn in den kläranlagen VOR und HINTER den becken ?



sorry das ich erst so spät auf deine Frage antworte,
leider hatte ich in letzter Zeit kaum Zeit im Forum zu schreiben,
das Lesen hatte Vorrang.....

zu deiner Frage...

das kann man mit einen Teichfilter sehr schlecht vergleichen...

die Schmutzfracht ist sehr unterschiedlich, und dadurch auch der ankommende Sauerstoffgehalt des Abwassers.

Vor der ersten Messung wird das Wasser mit Schneckenpumpen in die Anlage befördert, dadurch natürlich mit Sauerstoff angereichert.

Die Messungen liegen da zwischen 5 und 10 mg/ltr.

Dann geht es durch den Rechen (Vorfilter) und dann in den Sand und Fettfang,
in dieser Phase wird das Abwasser mit einer Luftwalze regelrecht durchblasen,
das Fett steigt dadurch an die Oberfläche, und der Sand etc. sinkt zu Boden, beide Teile werden durch einen Räumer aus dem System genommen.
In diesen Teil der Anlage ist der Sauerstoffwert durch die starke Luftverwirbelung nahezu immer über 90%.

Danach geht es in die Belebung...eine Art biologischer Filter... 

hierzu ein Bild das ich schon in einem anderen Thema eingestellt habe.

 

hier sieht man ganz gut (rote Linie) wie der Sauerstoffgehalt zwischen annähernd null mg/ltr. und ca 5mg/ltr durch die Redoxmessung gesteuert wird.
Je nach Schmutzfracht ändert sich so der Sauerstoffgehalt, an diesem Tag max 3,2 mg/ltr.
Das bestätigt auch deinen Satz das die Bakkis gar nicht soviel Sauerstoff zur Nitrifikation brauchen,
nur uns glaubt ja keiner... 

In diesem Becken nitrifizieren und denitrifizieren die Bakkis, je nach Sauerstoffphase...
Diese Bakterien sind jedoch Belkebtschlammbakterien, und freischwebend, nicht wie die Bakterien in unseren Gartenteichfiltern, die substratgebunden sind,
und eher selten, wenn überhaubt denitrifizieren...  

Dann geht es zum Nachklärbecken,
hier wird vereinfacht geschrieben der Schlamm getrennt, und das Wasser gelangt durch einen Überlauf in den Vorfluter (Fluß etc.)

In diesem Becken ändert sich der Sauerstoffgehalt kaum.

Das Abwasser gelangt dann so um die 8mg/ltr oder mehr in den Vorfluter(Fluß)

PS...

das alles hier ist frei von der Leber und natürlich vereinfacht geschrieben, genauere Details beantworte ich gerne per PN, ich denke aber für uns  Gartenteichler ist dann das alles zuviel Tobak...


----------



## Kalle (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hi,

@ Jochen

PS...

das alles hier ist frei von der Leber und natürlich vereinfacht geschrieben, genauere Details beantworte ich gerne per PN, ich denke aber für uns Gartenteichler ist dann das alles zuviel Tobak...


... da haste Recht. Hatte mir das Thema durchgelesen und hab jetzt Kopfweh


----------



## jochen (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Denitrifikation im Filter, graue Theorie oder machbar?*

Hallo Kalle,



			
				Kalle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @ Jochen
> 
> ...



ich bekomme immer Kopfweh wenn ich die B.LD - Zeitung lese... ,

ich habe ja schon ganz am Anfang geschrieben das Thema ist eher grau...


----------

